# Gas Line installation



## robertk684 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have purchased 2 vent free fireplaces to install in my home.  I called a local plumber and was quoted $700.00 to install them.  He intends to connect to  the line near the furnance ( the only gas appliance in the home ).  He will run a seperate line to each fireplace, one in the basement (30,000 BTU) and one on the main floor (10,000 BTU).  A total of 35 feet of gas line is needed.  My son (an engineer) and I would like to do this ourselves.   Where would we purchase the pipe and other material needed and what is the process?
robertk684


----------



## travelover (Mar 28, 2009)

You should be able to run 3/8" copper line which is available at the big box home improvement stores or any good hardware store. You must use flared fittings (not ferrules) and must not have any connections hidden inside a wall.

www.copper.org/applications/fuelgas/pdf/Official_Copper.pdf


----------



## Redwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Copper is not code approved for gas in all locations.

Seriously, Gas installations are serious business and I would strongly recomend having them installed by a lisensed plumber.

There are few other things that can turn a house into a smoldering pile of toothpicks in the blink of an eye or cause an entire family not to wake up in the morning.

Please reconsider your plans and realize $700 is pretty cheap for the peace of mind it will provide.


----------



## MACPLUMB (Apr 19, 2009)

I would second redwoods post
do you really want to bet your family on saving a few hundred bucks, this is like saving on a brain surgen for your wife or kids
some things it's just better to use the right professional on
ask me a water or drain question and i am sure both redwood and i would both be glad to tell you how !


----------



## NHMaster (Apr 19, 2009)

Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffftttttttttttttttttttttt. BOOM


----------



## RandyJ (May 2, 2009)

Not all plumbing is for the do it yourselfer and I second the opinion of paying someone else to do it.  When I install a gas line I ALWAYS pressure test the line to 100 psi for 15 minutes MINIMUM.   I would run 1/2" (depending on the appliance) black iron pipe to within a few feet of the appliance where I would put a shut off valve approved for gas.  Then, flared copper or an approved gas supply line to the appliance.


----------

